# Sticky  Dayton Audio US830W 8 3-Way In-Wall Speaker Pair



## Reviews Bot

*Dayton Audio US830W 8 3-Way In-Wall Speaker Pair*

*Description:*
Dayton Ultra Series US830W is an in-wall speaker that sounds like a spectacular floor-standing system. A woven 8" Kevlar® cone woofer delivers unmatched bass. A 1-1/2" silk dome midrange and ferrofluid cooled 1" silk dome tweeter provide crisp, clear mids and highs.

*Details:*

DetailValue*Binding*Electronics*Brand*Dayton*EAN*0844632064777*Feature*The flagship of the Dayton Ultra Series brings movies and music to life
8" Kevlar® cone woofer with rubber surround
1-1/2" pivoting silk dome midrange
1" pivoting silk dome tweeter*Label*Dayton Audio*Manufacturer*Dayton Audio*PackageQuantity*1*ProductGroup*CE*ProductTypeName*CONSUMER_ELECTRONICS*Publisher*Dayton Audio*Studio*Dayton Audio*Title*Dayton Audio US830W 8 3-Way In-Wall Speaker Pair*UPC*844632064777*UPCList - UPCListElement*844632064777*Item Weight*21.5 pounds


----------

